# FastVDO Demos World’s Smallest H.264 Capture Board at CES 07



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*FastVDO Demos World's Smallest H.264 Capture Board at CES 07*
2007 International CES

LAS VEGAS--(BUSINESS WIRE)--FastVDO introduces SmartCapture, the world's first USB H.264/AAC capture device! Content creation, content repurposing, field acquisition, surveillance and a host of other applications are now available in a compact, cost-effective form. Real-time high-quality audio/video capture is available in the latest formats: H.264/AAC, with the convenience of a USB device. Capture from any NTSC/PAL source, and encode multimedia files; software playback provided. Or, just run the device in reverse, and it double as a decoder, allowing convenient display on monitors like TVs. This version of SmartCapture opens the path to real-time HD capture, planned for the near future. This versatile device serves multiple functions, from capture and encoding, to decoding and file conversion. Planned formats include MPEG-2 TS for DVD creation or broadcast over existing MPEG-2 TS networks, and the popular MP4 format - so consumers can make iPod® files straight from live capture! Now anyone can movies or podcast video. Or convert from stored files up to 5X faster than real-time! Release is targeted for March 07.

At CES 07, Sands Expo, Booth 70329, FastVDO is showing

* Live capture/stream/receive/render using SmartCapture.
* Real-time DVB-H content playback on cell/PDAs such as Dell Axim.
* Real-time HD High Profile software playback from a single CPU.
* Real-time SD/HD playback in FPGA/ASIC.

Shoot | Stream | See. For video on the go, we offer total convenience. H.264 and AAC are now the world's preferred multimedia formats, from mobile devices, to broadcast, and high-def. DVD. Our suite of technology offerings allows instant content creation, network transmission, and reception - on the desktop, handheld, and others. For demanding applications such as news-gathering, live broadcast, surveillance, or custom receivers, we have the answer. FastVDO's software supports H.264/AAC on the desktop, while emerging DVB-H broadcasts can be received on cells and PDAs with our embedded solutions for ARM/PXA. And for iPod® enthusiasts, FastVDO now introduces MP4 playback in WinCE® devices such as Dell Axim® and HP iPaQ® - now you can play your pod files in a Windows handheld.

About FastVDO LLC

FastVDO LLC is an innovator in video processing technologies, focusing on state of the art standards in audio/video compression. FastVDO has been involved in the development of H.264 from its inception, making numerous contributions to the development effort. FastVDO's achievements include the world's first single-CPU HD software playback, and the first software HD encoder on an off-the-shelf server. Visit www.fastvdo.com.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

> This version of SmartCapture opens the path to *real-time HD capture*, planned for the near future.


Cool.


----------

